# I Found This Interesting From Down Under.



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

http://www.dpi.vic.gov.au/agriculture/pests-diseases-and-weeds/pest-animals/fox-wild-dog-bounty


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes interesting, those are some nice bounty prices they are paying!!!!!!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

?How much American? I bet you hear that a lot. Of course, due to the bad economy, and the falling dollar, it only works out ot about 10 cents a dog, 2 cents a fox. Hey, that aint bad!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That sounds lie a good time for those that are there ... although one could have forseen a problem of this nature when they (the Gubment) started cracking down on gun owners by making them jump through all kinds of hoops to possess a firearm. Years past they had the same problem with rabbits if I recall correctly...

BTW what do the last three words here mean...Effective fox and wild dog management requires an integrated approach utilising all available management practices including poison baiting, trapping, exclusion fencing, fumigation and appropriate animal husbandry.

They're wild animals...Appropriate animal husbandry...does that mean to" keep your wild dog away from my wild dog"....or "our wild fox are to closely related for that" !!


----------

